# Stockage iCloud/iCloud Drive



## lyydie (16 Février 2019)

Bonsoir, je voudrais savoir si c'était normal que iCloud Drive prenne 64,73 Go d'espace sur mon mac (ce je trouve énorme) alors qu'iCloud n'en utilise que 13,88. Et savez-vous comment y remédier?

Merci d'avance,


----------

